# HP pavilion dv 7 won't power on



## skcuf (Apr 8, 2008)

My dad has an HP pavilion dv 7 and for some reason it won't turn on anymore. He used it this morning and when he turned it off and went back to go do it, it wouldn't turn back on again. When you push the power button the three lights in the bottom left corner of the computer blink but it doesn't power up. I tried the theory that when you take out the battery and hold the button down but it didn't change anything. I am wondering if the battery is dead and the power supply is broken. It is only about 4 months old though so I would be surprised if that was the problem. Any help would be appreciated here. Thanks in advance


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes it is possible that psu could be defective. However since it is 4months old, i believe it is still under warranty. May be it would be good if you just call HP and claim warranty on it.


----------



## treeman1978 (Dec 24, 2009)

hello skcuf, i have a pavillion dv 7 and am experiencing the exact same problem you described with yours. i used it this morning and all was fine then somehow it got unplugged and the battery died. when i plugged it back in and tried to start it up nothing. the only activity was the three lights on the left side of the front of keyboard area will flash three times when i press the power button. my laptop is a little over a year old and of course out of warranty. I was hoping you found a solution to your problem. please help


----------

